# Dips or CGBP??



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

*Dips or CGBP?*​
Dips5553.40%CGBP4846.60%


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

Wondering which one of these to incorporate into my routine on push day. So, in your opinions, which is the better mass builder for the tri's?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dips are a great exercise.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

iv only just started doing close grip and love it!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Dips - weighted.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Very tough choice.

I can't dip as it really hurts my tendons. I did 60*12 and I couldn't open jam jars.. 

So for me CGBP.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i thought that if you dont lean back enough on dips you are working the chest more than the triceps

also benching makes you put in more effort as the bar isnt going anywhere but down unless you push it up


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

dips all the way


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Strap the weights behind you and you'll be pulled back. And you're not going anywhere but down too - gravity pulls down on you just as much as it does the bar.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cgbp for me mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

depends on person

Close grip Bench for triceps alone, Bar should not go all way down to chest, 6-8" above.

For tricep bench power CGBP is superior IMO


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

CGBP for me, can't do dips, puts too much stress on my shoulders and elbows


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

CGBP.Fot trie,s

Weighted dips for chest.

Or both on arm day.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

why not do both their both good exercises


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Jsb said:


> why not do both their both good exercises


X2 :bounce:


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

use both change it up every week


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Much prefer CGBP.

Find dips rather uncomfortable.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i find it hard to only use my tris when CGBPing. i always end up using my chest also, and my shoulders. i know this ocurs when dipping too, so i usualy use dips or CGBP as an introduction from chest to tris on mondays.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Prefer dip's but enjoy CGBP almost as much...position of the head either up, level or down will determine whether it hits chest or tri's more...


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

prefer dips but i still do both


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

do both..mix it up a bit..and get the dips weighted and concebtrate on the form...dips are often done so badly in the gym


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

for tri's i superset skullcrushers with CGBP it really torch's them.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Prefer CGBP over dips for better isolation.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Depends of your routine. I do an upper body/lower body split so I do chest/tri's on the same day. So for me dips are awesome as it works more of my body.

If I was doing a split routine then I would prob do CGBP.

But if I was doing a chest/tricep split then I would do dips as my last chest exercise to warm up my triceps then do a heavy CGBP.....

Really hard question to answer as there is more to it


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah i would mix it up also both great exercises


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

both for me

some people dont like doing three types of benching but i do

flat bench

incline bench

dips

close grip bench


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think for mass you could do both, I do my close grip with my hands supernate on the smith machine..


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

close grip bench for me as dips kill my rists:thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i like dips more. Im not strong on my back at all!

Im working on dips in pike which is hard as sh?t


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

I do both on triceps day mate. Prefer weighted dips though.


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

Do both too but CGBP ftw!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i do last bench set narrow to failure-then onto weighted dips

works a treat


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Weighted dips.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

What's with "THE BLOODY BEST EXERCISE" thing.

there is no such a thing called best, there is no super pill, there is no super supplement, there is no super exercise, just do everthing.

do each one for 2 weeks then repeat.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

glasgow_mm said:


> use both change it up every week


agreed mate


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Heavy dips for me!


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

i think it depends on your goals...........

if you what nice lookin horseshoes then dip

what some size the close grip bench press.(added bounse of being a great excerise to help your bench)


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

weighted dips...too much pressure on my wrists doing CG.


----------



## ze_manel (May 6, 2009)

Man up !! Do ´em both!

And you better go weighted dips!


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

I always thought kickbacks where the best for mass! :whistling:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

fxleisure said:


> I always thought kickbacks where the best for mass! :whistling:


Super-setted with single-arm incline reverse cable pushdowns in the 25-30 rep range :lol:

I vote for alternating between heavy weighted dips and close-grip board press.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

cgbp for me.. love doing them


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Im not so good at dips, soooo Close grip for me, been doing close grip for a while now, and love them  But prob should do dips cant hurt to try somthing new tbh.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dips performed leaning forward for focus not just on the tri's but chest too are a superior exercise in terms of how much mass they will put on your whole body, but if you were only interested in an exercise for triceps mass alone I'd pick close grip press.

As mentioned already in the thread, don't lower all the way down and also try and feel as if you are 'pulling the bar apart' to get an extra strength tricep contraction.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

jw007 said:


> depends on person
> 
> Close grip Bench for triceps alone, Bar should not go all way down to chest, 6-8" above.
> 
> For tricep bench power CGBP is superior IMO


Concur to the above. Whenever i used to do cgbp i'd go all the way down to my chest and then recently didcovered doing them as JW says and noticed a big difference in hitting the triceps..


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

robisco11 said:


> weighted dips...too much pressure on my wrists doing CG.


I suggest your going too close. When you bring the bar down, your wrist should still be in line with your forearms and not have a kink in them as many do. Close grip does not mean thumbs almost together..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I do CGBP supersetted with dips until failure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

This poll hasnt really helped answer the question lol only one vote between the two.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

The poll says do both :thumbup1: I do both, switch every week or two.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I voted CGB but 2 of the greatest pressers in history - Marvin Eder and Pat Casey were apparently the 2 greatest dippers in history - Eder no. 1 and Casey No.2 so weighted dips obvioulsy help build great tricep/pressing strength


----------

